# Do tapeworm segments move?



## bulldavis (Aug 7, 2010)

My dogs stool had what appeared to be small white worms, about 3/8ths of an inch long. The moved very slowly, sort of curling and bending. They looked like individual animals to me but I couldn't find any worms that matched that discretion except tapeworm segments.

She is on Interceptor, and I just gave her a broad spectrum dewormer.
If I still see them tomorrow, I will take a stool sample to the vet.

Just curious if they could be anything other than tapeworms. Someone said pinworms but I read that these don't infect dogs.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes, tapeworm segments can move if they are fresh enough. If they get old enough to dry out, they look somewhat like grains of dry white rice.


----------



## bulldavis (Aug 7, 2010)

sassafras said:


> Yes, tapeworm segments can move if they are fresh enough. If they get old enough to dry out, they look somewhat like grains of dry white rice.


Thanks. Hopefully the dewormer will resolve this quickly.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Be sure that your dewormer is specifically labeled for tapeworms. Not all dewormers kill them.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

I didn't think there was an OTC med for tapeworms, is there?


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Adustgerm said:


> I didn't think there was an OTC med for tapeworms, is there?


sure there is..... anything with fenbendazole in it will get them. You give it three days in a row. Panacur is the most common brand.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I didn't think Panacur worked for tape? Maybe I'm confuse, but I would check with your vet before trying anything out.


----------



## bulldavis (Aug 7, 2010)

I used D-Worm Combo (pyrantel pamoate/praziquantel)I bought it at PetSmart. The praziquantel kills tapeworms. One pill yesterday. No sign of tapeworms today.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

those sound like they might be roundworms ... find one and put it in some water (otherwise it will probably dry out) and take it to the vet ... they can probably tell you what it is


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok another question, I gave izze her monthly wormer (which a breeder friend made for me, i remember him saying that it got roundworms & hookworms but I'm not sure about tapeworms, a few times in the days since worming her I have noticed her dragging her backside on the grass which is a sign of worms I have been told, so should I give her another dose of wormer? Or buy something that only gets tapeworms?


----------



## bulldavis (Aug 7, 2010)

Miranda16 said:


> those sound like they might be roundworms ... find one and put it in some water (otherwise it will probably dry out) and take it to the vet ... they can probably tell you what it is


Round or tape, there're in parasite heaven now.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't know about the stuff you tried, but usually one dose won't cure it...it takes a couple of days or even weeks (depending on the severity of it). Our last batch of puppies went through 4 dewormerings before we finally got them cleared. Just because you don't see them, doesn't mean that they are not there...there could still be eggs and other little ones still hanging on.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Panacur will kill only one species of tapeworm. Praziquantel will kill them all.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Panacur will kill only one species of tapeworm. Praziquantel will kill them all.


Thanks! I knew there was a reason our rescue wouldn't use Panacur for tape worms...but I thought maybe I had my meds mixed up.


----------

